# clarifying margarine..?



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

well is this possible? margarine is all i have right now and i want to play with some of the frozen filo dough...ty all


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes.

Long ago I worked in a kitchen that clarified half margarine, half butter for saute and hollandaise.
Never cared for it myself, but you can clarify just margarine.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

So now I'm curious. Isn't clarified butter just butter oil? With the milk solids and such removed? If so, wouldn't clarified margarine just be the oil with which it was made? If so, wouldn't it be easier just to buy some oil?

doc


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually, you would be seperating the water from the oil.


----------

